# Obsessive Compulsive Cleaners - Cars



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Obsessive Compulsive Cleaners on Channel 4 tonight had a section which included cleaning car interiors. A few things struck me about some products that they were using to clean their interiors, namely Dettol, baby wipes and some dry cleaning powder that was massaged into the seats, none of which I've ever seen mentioned on this site! Anybody else watch it? What do you think about using Dettol and baby wipes on interior surfaces? They definitely got rid of germs!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

people only seem to reach for detol type products when they have mould and mildew issues. Its not a bad idea really, its sanitising and doesn't leave a slippy surface which is important


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

From what I've seen of the programme the people on it's main issue seems to be germs so it makes sense that these are the sort of products they'd use. Where as for us it's usually about making the car look as good as we possibly can.


----------

